# Zermatt Theodul Glacier



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey,
I'm doing a trip this weekend over to Zermatt.
I'm thinking about doing the Theodul Glacier but I'm reading confusing reports about it.
Knowing it's a glacier, I'm thinking about not risking since I'm going solo.
But I'm also reading the the path is tracked all the way down and it seems that it's safe for any rider.
Again, for me glacier means huge crevasses and high risk for whoever goes solo.
Still I'm waiting to read about anyone who did the Theodul Glacier before and can share any info.
Thanks in advance


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Both is true 

Parts of the glacier are groomers i.e. perfetly safe. It's also where Zermatt has its summer skiing area, btw.

But other parts of the glacier (behind the ropes) has crevasses where you shouldn't go solo. You will see many tracks there... you'll also see tourists w/o any BC equipment skiing there... I heard locals say that they have to rescue one out of the crevasses every now and then... it's up to everyones own decision. I mean, in this particular season, with the incredible heaps of snowfall, most crevasses are nicely filled, so much, that you probably won't even see them... the warm days only just have begun.. but... I still wouldn't ride solo there :dunno:


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Well that's good for me.
I have other parts with fresh snow that i can explore for now.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Glacier isn't inherently dangerous, just means it retains coverage all year. Safe glaciers make poor documentaries, so you don't see them often on tv


----------

